# Your test results



## trice (Nov 7, 2010)

Anyone besides me had other test results besides your current SP result?

I've tested as:
INFJ
ESFJ
ENFJ
INTP
ENTP
ESTP
ESFP


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Under stress I tested INTP a lot, now I'm mostly getting ESFP though I've gotten some Ns in there at times and I have no idea why as I have 0% N. At least that's how it feels.


----------



## Seralya (Mar 8, 2010)

I probably could be tested as whatever as I now know how the normal internet test works and what it looks for, making repeated test-taking bit unnecessary for me.

I have, however, noticed that my test results (taken approximately once a year) vary a little in which percentages of I and N I am given. However, because of what I wrote above, I cannot really say whether it's conscious or unconscious change.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

ENFJ
ENFP
ESTJ
ISFJ
ESFP
ISFP

I'm sure that there is possibly more, ESTJ was my first result.


----------



## trice (Nov 7, 2010)

firedell said:


> ENFJ
> ENFP
> ESTJ
> ISFJ
> ...


hmm, we only had the ENFJ and ESFP in common


----------



## trice (Nov 7, 2010)

Revy2Hand said:


> Under stress I tested INTP a lot, now I'm mostly getting ESFP though I've gotten some Ns in there at times and I have no idea why as I have 0% N. At least that's how it feels.


Revy, that's interesting, because the day I was so stressed I tested INTP.


----------



## RyRyMini (Apr 12, 2010)

INFP & ISFJ. I haven't really come close to anything else, but I don't take tests too often anymore because as Seralya says it's easy to manipulate the results..consciously or unconsciously.


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

INFP (mbti test)
ISFP (mbti test)
INTJ (mbti test)
INFJ (cognitive test)
ISFJ (cognitive test)

That's pretty much it.


----------



## sayalain (May 1, 2010)

ISFP & ISTJ. and im doubting myself whether im actually ISFP. recently took test and twice i got ISFP. ermmm..


----------



## trice (Nov 7, 2010)

MikeAngell said:


> INFP (mbti test)
> ISFP (mbti test)
> INTJ (mbti test)
> INFJ (cognitive test)
> ...


 A lot of "F"s and I's and J's 

are you hard on yourself emotionally?


----------



## Darner (Apr 20, 2010)

I was either ISFP or ISTJ. Sometimes 50-50 on the S/N dichotomy. At least for the first letter I was always hundred percent sure. :B


----------



## trice (Nov 7, 2010)

Darner,

My S/N are 50/50 and my T/F are 50/50


----------



## AimfortheBrain (Nov 2, 2010)

I used to score INFP a lot, but after learning about the cognitive functions I'm feelng more ISFP. Ne confuses me.

I hope this doesn't sound bad but back when I was really depressed I used to score INFJ a lot. 

At one point I started trying to turn myself into an extravert (bad idea, i know) because I thought thought that people were supposed to be extraverts (after spending a lifetime being called "too quiet") so I started manipulating the tests so that I would score ENFP.


----------



## trice (Nov 7, 2010)

ISFPeaceOut said:


> I used to score INFP a lot, but after learning about the cognitive functions I'm feelng more ISFP. Ne confuses me.
> 
> I hope this doesn't sound bad but back when I was really depressed I used to score INFJ a lot.
> 
> At one point I started trying to turn myself into an extravert (bad idea, i know) because I thought thought that people were supposed to be extraverts (after spending a lifetime being called "too quiet") so I started manipulating the tests so that I would score ENFP.


@ISFPeaceOut Thanks, that makes sense for me too. i think I am extroverted but not as extroverted as some of my friends and family.


----------



## sayalain (May 1, 2010)

ISFPeaceOut said:


> I used to score INFP a lot, but after learning about the cognitive functions I'm feelng more ISFP. Ne confuses me.
> 
> I hope this doesn't sound bad but back when I was really depressed I used to score INFJ a lot.
> 
> At one point I started trying to turn myself into an extravert (bad idea, i know) because I thought thought that people were supposed to be extraverts (after spending a lifetime being called "too quiet") so I started manipulating the tests so that I would score ENFP.


i think i'm confusing myself Fe with Fi. i can be both, but at the different time & situations, which confused me more. i have been lurking through ISFP and ISTP forums and read 'You know you're an ISxP when.. " and can relate to both. i asked my INTJ friends whether i fit in either ISTP or ISFP, and she tells me that i'm a bit of both.


----------



## wickedwitchofthemidwest (Nov 8, 2010)

Depends on what I was doing before the test, but most of the time I am ISTP. My S/N score is close and randomly will flip-flop. Everything else is really stable.


----------



## Gauntlet (Oct 19, 2010)

I test INTJ, INTP, ISTP and one time ISTJ.


----------



## ZaRocks (Jan 15, 2010)

ISTP
INTP
ESTP
ESTJ

The others (aside from ISTP) are states of mind I commonly "morph" into for small stretches.


----------



## trice (Nov 7, 2010)

more results to add:
INFJ
ESFJ
ENFJ
INTP
ENTP
ESTP
ESFP
INTJ
ISTJ
INFP


----------



## Leeoflittlefaith (Dec 8, 2010)

I switch between INFP and ISFP. ISFP seems more me though, so I always go with that. It's always my iNtuition that's on the boundary, everything else is always extreme.


----------



## Space Cat (Nov 20, 2010)

INTP (every other test)
ISTP (best fit types)
INTJ (cognitive)
INFJ (team tech or so)
INFP (when i was younger)

Cognitive wise, i'm INTJ and i relate to the results. However, i don't see myself like the typical INTJ.


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

If I don't test ISTP I test INTJ. Every time.


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game (Nov 5, 2010)

INFP-when I was depressed
ISTP-a whole bunch of times but does not match me at all
INTP-the one I really thought was me

until I read the forums and realized I've been hiding my feelings a lot, even from myself, to appear more tough and to be able to make decisions more rationally, so i thought i was a thinker but I'm not, and when I read the INFJ forums it felt like jackpot. It is exactly me, and we're the type that can manipulate ourselves into being anything really (on the outside) si I'm not surprised.


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game (Nov 5, 2010)

It's weird how you think you're a certain type for a while and the more you read about it, and look into the forums, the more you act that way. Maybe it's just me but when I thought I was INTP , I started acting like one, grammar nazi and all. Do you guys do that or is it just me?


----------



## trice (Nov 7, 2010)

*wondering still what I be*

Well the eneagram type 6 fit me, but yes I've noticed I'll "transform" when I choose a type and visit that type's forum.

I don't want to be a poser so I'm leaving my personality under my name unknown, for now.

Anyone know what the Type 6 wing 5 may possibly translate too??

Oh and here's a video just cuz I like you 

Can I get a Thank you 

YouTube - Black Eyed Peas - Rock That Body


----------



## InevitablyKriss (Dec 23, 2010)

I don't belong here, but I thought I'd throw in mine as well...

I've tested as

INTP
INxP
INTx

And I'm doing the x because it would be like, 50/50.
So does that make me actually INxx?


----------



## InevitablyKriss (Dec 23, 2010)

Violici said:


> It's weird how you think you're a certain type for a while and the more you read about it, and look into the forums, the more you act that way. Maybe it's just me but when I thought I was INTP , I started acting like one, grammar nazi and all. Do you guys do that or is it just me?


I notice that I started acting more like an INTP when I started hanging out with them, although I'm deffinately starting to notice my INTJ qualities... That said though, also, I partly wonder if I'm an INFP, but then, even though I tend to *understand* feelings for the *most* part, I still don't act like one at all. :/

But yes, I have noticed that sort of effect on me when I started hanging out with the INTP's. I wonder if it's because I'm tricking myself to being more like them so I can feel I belong somewhere, or if just being surrounded by them is encouraging my qualities to come out.


----------



## themartyparade (Nov 7, 2010)

Violici said:


> It's weird how you think you're a certain type for a while and the more you read about it, and look into the forums, the more you act that way. Maybe it's just me but when I thought I was INTP , I started acting like one, grammar nazi and all. Do you guys do that or is it just me?


Hahaha, same!
When I tested as ESFP, I noticed it brought out my fun and unserious side. When I tested as ENFJ, it brought out my caring and apologetic side. If I ever score as ENTJ/P I'm probably gonna be a more intellectual nazi-type. Quite funny actually.


----------



## Kokoro (Dec 7, 2010)

Well I nearly always test as ISFP, I did get ISFJ once though. I read the you know you're an ISFJ when... thread and I do relate to some of the things mentioned in there, but then again I can relate to things said in any of the threads with IXFX.


----------



## trice (Nov 7, 2010)

pepp said:


> Anyone besides me had other test results besides your current SP result?
> 
> I've tested as:
> INFJ
> ...


I got ESTP again guys.. and I was in a great mood when I took the test.. Starting to see ESTP pop up more.. I don't think I am N anymore. Pretty sure ES.. I've been thinking I was ENTP, ESFJ or INTP..but I am Extroverted..I know.. EXXX

Just wanted to share............................................... and I like the dots ............................. :tongue:


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

I tested as INTP one time, and that's about it. But I'm not sure how many personality type quizzes/tests are out there.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

I still wonder if you are ENTP, would love to have another ESFP here but you're just as fun but there is something NTish or ST ish about you, and remembering what you said when stressed recently, that's not a bad thing at all.


----------



## trice (Nov 7, 2010)

SuPERNaUT said:


> I still wonder if you are ENTP, would love to have another ESFP here but you're just as fun but there is something NTish or ST ish about you, and remembering what you said when stressed recently, that's not a bad thing at all.


*smooch* :wink:


----------



## Lokkye (Dec 28, 2009)

yay I don't belong in this thread!!


----------



## trice (Nov 7, 2010)

Lokkye said:


> yay I don't belong in this thread!!


LOL, that is really really really funny for some reason!!! 


they say "YAY... *pause* I don't belong here"...hahahaha


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

pepp said:


> *smooch* :wink:


:blushed:
Have you had a chance to read anything out of that book?


----------



## fouxdafafa (Mar 20, 2011)

I tested as INFP and ESFP before, but that's it really  (I'm ISFP)


----------



## trice (Nov 7, 2010)

SPs are a unique breed


----------



## Nickel (Apr 7, 2010)

I've usually gotten ESTP, ISTP or ISTJ.


----------



## Wendixy (Mar 1, 2011)

I have only gotten ISFP. Derp.


----------

